# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  قائمة منشورات دار الغرب الإسلامي بيروت

## تلميذ الدنيا

قائمة منشورات دار الغرب الإسلامي / بيروت 
كتبه مشاري القحطانيبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسعد الله أوقات الجميع بكل خير

جميعنا يعلم بأن دار الغرب الإسلامي إحدى دور النشر العربية المتميزة .

تأسست عام 1979 م في بيروت على يد صاحبها الحبيب مسعود اللمسي ( التونسي )
وباكورة إصداراتها كانت عام 1980م ، وقد انتقلت الدار في الفترة الأخيرة إلى تونس .

وقد وجهت عنايتها لنشر كتب التراث الجديدة ، وخاصة كتب الفقه المالكي ، والدراسات الأخرى المتعلقة بالغرب الإسلامي ، كما وجهت عنايتها أيضًا لنشر التراث الأندلسي في جميع المعارف .

كما قامت الدار بتمتين العلاقات العلمية بين المشرق والمغرب ، وقدمت أمهات الكتب التي تنشر لأول مرة ، والتي تتميز بمستوى رفيع من الدقة في التحقيق والعناية العلمية .

وقد طبعت هذه الدار كتبًا مؤلفةً ومحققة لكوكبة من كبار علماء ومفكري الوطن العربي .

وكنت قد حصلت على قائمة منشورات دار الغرب الإسلامي حتى عام 2007 م ، فأحببت طرح جميع إصداراتها هنا ، لتحصيل الفائدة للجميع .

علمًا بأن ترتيب أسماء الكتب سيكون حسب تاريخ الإصدار .


- ترجمة معاني القرآن / د. صلاح الدين كشريد .
- موطأ الإمام مالك - رواية علي بن زياد / ت : محمد الشاذلي النيفر .
- كتاب الأربعين حديثًا / صدر الدين البكري النيسابوري ، ت : محمد محفوظ .
- مشيخة ابن الجوزي / ت: محمد محفوظ .
- المعيار المعرب والجامع المغرب / الونشريسي ، ت: د. محمد حجي وآخرون .
- فهرست ابن عطية / ابن عطية الأندلسي ت: د. محمد أبو الأجفان و محمد الزاهي .
- برنامج الوادي آشي / محمد بن جابر الوادي آشي ت: محمد محفوظ .
- فتح الشكور في معرفة أعيان علماء التكرور / محمد بن أبي بكر ت: د. محمد حجي ومحمد الكتاني .
- الرسالة الفقهية / ابن أبي زيد القيرواني ت: د. محمد أبو الأجفان و د. الهادي حمو .
- فهرس الفارس / عبد الحي الكتاني ت: د. إحسان عباس .
- الفرق الإسلامية في الشمال الإفريقي / الفرد بل ت : عبد الرحمن بدوي .
- انتصار الفقير السالك لترجيح مذهب الإمام مالك / الراعي الأندلسي ت: د. محمد أبو الأجفان .
- برنامج المجاري / المجاري الأندلسي ت: د. محمد أبو الأجفان .
- منهاج الصواب في قبح استكتاب أهل الكتاب / ت: داود علي الفاضل .
- تراجم المؤلفين التونسيين / محمد محفوظ .
- شرح غريب ألفاظ المدونة / الجبي ت: محمد محفوظ .
- سير الأئمة وأخبارهم / يحيى بن أبي بكر ت: إسماعيل العربي .
- رسائل في الفقه واللغة / ت / د. عبد الله الجبوري .
- كتاب المحن / التميمي ت: د. يحيى وهيب الجبوري .
- المحاضرات في الأدب واللغة / اليوسي ت: د. محمد حجي و د. محمد الشرقاوي إقبال .
- فضائل إفريقية في الآثار والأحاديث الموضوعة / محمد العروسي المطوي .
- منهاج البلغاء وسراج الأدباء / القرطاجني ت: د. محمد الحبيب بن الخوجة .
- الحروب الصليبية في المشرق والمغرب / محمد العروسي المطوي .
- الغنية ( فهرست شيوخ القاضي عياض ) / ماهر زهير جرار .
- خلافة الإنسان بين الوحي والعقل / د. عبد المجيد النجار .
- الفلسفة والأخلاق عند ابن الخطيب / عبد العزيز بن عبد الله .
- المهدي بن تومرت / د. عبد المجيد النجار .
- وصف إفريقيا / ليون الإفريقي ( الحسن الوزان ) ت: د. محمد حجي و د. محمد الأخضر .
- المؤتلف والمختلف / الدارقطني ت: د. موفق بن عبد الله بن عبد القادر .
- رياض النفوس في طبقات علماء القيروان وإفريقية / أبي بكر المالكي ت: بشير البكوش .
- ابن باديس ( حياته وآثاره ) / د. عمار الطالبي .
- ثبت أبي جعفر البلوي / ت: د. عبد الله العمراني .
- ملاك التأويل / ابن الزبير الغرناطي ت: د. سعيد الفلاح .
- توشيح الديباج وحلية الإبتهاج / القرافي ت: أحمد الشتيوي .
- شرح القواعد الفقهية / أحمد الزرقاء .
- فتاوى ابن رشد / د. المختار بن الطاهر التليلي .
- سياسة الصبيان وتدبيرهم / ابن الجزار القيرواني ت: د. محمد الحبيب الهيلة .
- وسيلة الإسلام بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم / ابن قنفذ ت: سليمان الصيد المحامي .
- ديوان تأبطّ شرًا وأخباره / د. علي ذو الفقار شاكر .
- فضالة الخوان في طيبات الطعام والألوان / ابن رزين التجيبي ت: د. محمد بن شقرون .
- البيان والتحصيل / ابن رشد القرطبي ت: محمد حجي ، أحمد الحبابي ، أحمد الشرقاوي إقبال ، سعيد أعراب ، أحمد الخطابي ، محمد العرائشي .
- الجغرافية عند العرب / محمد البشير صفر ت: د. حمادي الساحلي .
- كتاب المغرب / الصديق بن العربي .
- ملء العيبة بما جمع بطول الغيبة / ابن رشيد الفهري ت: د. محمد الحبيب بن الخوجة .
- مسألة المنبوذين في الهند / عبد العزيز الثعالبي .
- الشيخ عبد العزيز الثعالبي / أنور الجندي .
- تحرير الكلام في مسائل الالتزام / الحطاب الفقيه ت: عبد السلام الشريف .
- 100 نص عربي مع ترجمتها إلى الفرنسية / د. محمد اليعلاوي .
- معجز محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم / عبد العزيز الثعالبي ت: د. محمد اليعلاوي .
- تونس الشهيدة / عبد العزيز الثعالبي ت: حمادي الساحلي ومحمد العروسي المطوي .
- في الثقافة التونسية / منجي الشملي .
- التيسير في أحاديث التفسير / محمد المكي الناصري .
- ابن هانئ المغربي الأندلسي / د. محمد اليعلاوي .
- الفكر والأدب في ضوء التنظير والنقد / منجي الشملي .
- نحن المغاربة / يحيى بن سليمان .
- روح التحرر في القرآن / عبد العزيز الثعالبي ت: حمادي الساحلي و محمد المختار السلامي .
- تخريج الدلالات السمعية / الخزاعي ت: د. إحسان عباس .
- حديقة الأزهار في ماهية العشب والعقار / الوزير الغساني ت: محمد العربي الخطابي .
- مظاهر يقظة المغرب الحديث / محمد المنوني .
- الحلل السندسة في الأخبار التونسية / الوزير السراج ت: د. محمد الحبيب الهيلة .
- المصطلح الأعجمي في كتب الطب والصيدلة العربية / د. إبراهيم بن مراد .
- البسطي آخر شعراء الأندلس / د. محمد بن شريفة .
- الدولة الأغلبية / د. محمد الطالبي .
- مع القاضي أبي بكر بن العربي / د. سعيد أعراب .
- في رحاب المغرب العربي / د. صالح الخرفي .
- الشعر الجزائري الحديث / د. محمد ناصر .
- التحول الإقتصادي والاجتماعي في مجتمع صدر الإسلام / د. الحبيب الجنحاني .
- الأدب بإفريقية في العهد الفاطمي / د. محمد اليعلاوي .
- تاريخ معالم التوحيد في القديم وفي الجديد / محمد بن الخوجة .
- بشر بن أبي كبار البلوي ( نموذج من النثر الفني المبكر في اليمن ) / د. وداد القاضي .
- تاريخ الخلفاء الفاطميين بالمغرب / إدريس عماد الدين ت: د. محمد اليعلاوي .
- صيانة صحيح مسلم من الإخلال والغلط / ابن الصلاح ت: د. موفق بن عبد الله بن عبد القادر .
- محاضرات في تاريخ المذاهب والأديان / عبد العزيز الثعالبي ت: حمادي الساحلي .
- المبادئ الشرعية في أحكام العقوبات في الفقه الإسلامي / د. عبد السلام الشريف .
- منهاج الهداية الإسلامية من خلال الخطب الجمعية / محمد المختار السلامي .
- فاس قبل الحماية / روجي لوطرنو ت: د. محمد حجي و د. محمد الأخضر .
- السلطنة الحفصية / محمد العروسي المطوي .
- أبو تمام وأبو الطيب في أدب المغاربة / د. محمد بن شريفة .
- صفحات من تاريخ تونس / د. محمد بن الخوجة .
- أعلام تونسيون / الصادق الزمرلي ت: حمادي الساحلي .
- مناظرات في أصول الشريعة الإسلامية بين ابن حزم والباجي / د. عبد المجيد تركي .
- كتاب الخيل / ابن جزي ت: محمد العربي الخطابي .
- التبيين من مذاهب النحويين والبصريين والكوفيين / العكبري ت: د. عبد الرحمن بن سليمان العثيمين .
- كتاب المقفى / المقريزي ت: د. محمد اليعلاوي .
- رسالة في حكم السماع / علي النوري ت: محمد محفوظ .
- مختارات من الشعر المغربي والأندلسي / د. إبراهيم بن مراد .
- مسائل لا يعذر فيها بالجهل / السنباوي ت: إبراهيم المختار .
- أخبار الأئمة الرستميين / ابن الصغير ت: د. محمد ناصر .
- الكواكب الدرية في مناقب المجتهد ابن تيمية / مرعي الكرمي ت: د. نجم عبد الرحمن خلف .
- الصمت وآداب اللسان / ابن أبي الدنيا ت: د. نجم عبد الرحمن خلف .
- تحفة القادم / ابن الأبّار ت: د. إحسان عباس .
- التفريع / ابن الجلاب البصري ت: حسين بن سالم الدهماني .
- تاريخ شمال إفريقية / عبد العزيز الثعالبي .
- البسيط في شرح جمل الزجاجي / القرشي الإشبيلي ت: د. عياد بن عيد الثبيتي .
- لباب الفرائض / محمد الصادق الشطي .
- نظم الجمان / ابن القطان الكتامي ت: محمود علي مكي .
- المن بالإمامة ( تاريخ بلاد المغرب والأندلس في عهد الموحدين ) / ابن صاحب الصلاة ت: د. عبد الهادي التازي .
- تاريخ الأدب الجغرافي الأندلسي / أغناطيوس كراتشكوفسكي ت: د. صلاح الدين عثمات هاشم .
- دراسات في التاريخ الاقتصادي والاجتماعي للمغرب الإسلامي / د. الحبيب الجنحاني .
- شيخ الإسلام عبد الكريم الفكون / د. أبو القاسم سعد الله .
- فقه الإمام جابر بن زيد / يحيى محمد بكوش .
- مناظرة في الرد على النصارى / فخر الدين الرازي ت: د. عبد المجيد النجار .
- مقالات في التاريخ القديم / عبد العزيز الثعالبي .
- زبدة البخاري / عمر ضياء الدين .
- محمود بيرم التونسي في المنفى / د. محمد صالح الجابري .
- إحكام الفصول في أحكام الأصول / أبو الوليد الباجي ت: د. عبد المجيد تركي .
- معجم المعاجم / د. أحمد الشرقاوي إقبال .
- دراسات في المعجم العربي / د. إبراهيم بن مراد .
- ابن سعد وطبقاته / د. عز الدين عمر موسى .
- في المعجمية العربية المعاصرة / أحمد فارس الشدياق .
- درر السمط في خبر السبط / ابن الأبار ت: د. عز الدين عمر موسى .
- الأقوال الكافية والفصول الشافية في الخيل / ابن رسول ت: د. يحيى وهيب الجبوري .
- إيضاح شواهد الإيضاح / القليبي ت: د. محمد بن حمود الدعجاني .
- منشور الهداية / عبد الكريم الفكون ت: د. أبو القاسم سعد الله .
- المنهاج في ترتيب الحجاج / الباجي ت: د. عبد المجيد تركي .
- تفصيل النشأتين وتحصيل السعادتين / الراغب الأصبهاني ت: د. عبد المجيد النجار .
- سؤالات مسعود السجزي / الحاكم النيسابوري ت: د. موفق بن عبد الله بن عبد القادر .
- خلفيات المؤتمر الإسلامي بالقدس / عبد العزيز الثعالبي ت: حمادي الساحلي .
- شرح اللمع / أبو إسحاق الشيرازي ت: د. عبد المجيد تركي .
- المقدمات الممهدات / ابن رشد القرطبي ت: د. محمد حجي و سعيد أعراب .
- الأندلس في نهاية المرابطين ومستهلّ الموحدين ( عصر الطوائف الثاني ) / د. عصمت عبد اللطيف دندش .
- مشيخة قاضي القضاة ابن جماعة / البرزالي ت: د. موفق بن عبد الله بن عبد القادر .
- الخاطريات / ابن جني ت: د. علي ذو الفقار شاكر .
- المعونة في الجدل / أبو إسحاق الشيرازي ت: د. عبد المجيد تركي .
- شذرات من كتب مفقودة في التاريخ / د. إحسان عباس .
- نزهة الأنظار في عجائب التواريخ والأخبار / محمود مقديش ت: محمد محفوظ و علي الزواري .
- تاريخ إفريقية في العهد الحفصي / روبير برنشفيك ت: حمادي الساحلي .
- صلة الخلف بموصول السلف / محمد بن سليمان الروداني ت: د. محمد حجي .
- الطب والأطباء في الأندلس الإسلامية / محمد العربي الخطابي .
- هذه تونس / د. الحبيب ثامر .
- الشوق والفراق / ابن المرزبان الكرخي البغدادي ت: د. جليل العطية .
- دور المرابطين في نشر الإسلام في غرب إفريقيا / د. عصمت عبد اللطيف دندش .
- الحزب الحر الدستوري التونسي / يوسف مناصرية .
- فهرست اللبلي / ياسين عياش و عبد ربه أبو زنية .
- شرح ديوان حماسة أبي تمام / أبو العلاء المعري ت: د. حسين نقشة .
- ما جاء في الضب عن العرب / د. أحمد الشرقاوي إقبال .
- دراسات في مصادر الفقه المالكي / ميكلوش موراني .
- رسالة في التسامح / جون لوك ت: د. عبد الرحمن بدوي .
- قضايا ثقافية من تاريخ الغرب الإسلامي / د. عبد المجيد تركي .
- أحمد فارس الشدياق ( حياته وآثاره وآراؤه ) / محمد الهادي المطوي .
- المغرب الأقصى في عهد السلطان الحسن الأول / محمد العربي معريش .
- تونس في عهد المنصف باي / الصادق الزمرلي ت: حمادي الساحلي .
- الحكم الشرعي بين النقل والعقل / د. الصادق عبد الرحمن الغرياني .
- معين الحكام على القضايا والأحكام / ابن عبد الرفيع ت: د. محمد بن قاسم بن عياد .
- قدوة الغازي / ابن أبي زمنين ت: عائشة السليماني .
- الملابس العربية في الشعر الجاهلي / د. يحيى وهيب الجبوري .
- أشتات لغوية / كوركيس عواد .
- فوات المؤلفين / د. علي جواد الطاهر .
- ديوان إبراهيم الرياحي / د. محمد اليعلاوي و حمادي الساحلي .
- عنوان الدليل من مرسوم خط التنزيل / ابن البناء المراكشي ت: هند شلبي .
- تدريس الفلسفة والبحث الفلسفي في الوطن العربي / دورة الخبراء .
- الشهب المخرقة لمن ادعى الاجتهاد / أحمد برناز ت: د. الطاهر المعموري .
- شرح المفصل في صنعة الإعراب / الخوارزمي ت: د. عبد الرحمن بن سليمان العثيمين .
- أنموذج الزمان في شعراء القيروان / ابن رشيق ت: محمد العروسي المطوي وبشير البكوش .
- رياض الصالحين / النووي .
- عدة البروق في ما جمع ما في المذهب من الجموع والفروق / الونشريسي ت: حمزة أبو فارس .
- قضايا شائكة / د. أبو القاسم سعد الله .
- تفسير كتاب الله العزيز / هود بن محكم الهواري ت: بالحاج بن سعيد شريفي .
- آداب الملوك / الثعالبي ت: د. جليل العطية .
- كشف النقاب الحاجب من مصطلح ابن الحاجب / إبراهيم بن علي بن فرحون ت: حمزة أبو فارس و عبد السلام الشريف .
- تاريخ إفريقية والمغرب / الرقيق القيرواني ت: د. عز الدين عمر موسى و د. عبد الله العلي .
- بانت سعاد / د. أحمد الشرقاوي إقبال .
- القراء والقراءات بالمغرب / سعيد أعراب .
- فيض العباب وإفاضة قداح الآداب في الرحلة السعيدة إلى قسنطينة والزاب / ابن الحاج النميري ت: د. محمد بن شقرون .
- الرحلة الحجازية / محمد المختار الولاتي ت: د. محمد حجي .
- القول الأوسط في أخبار بعض من حل بالمغرب الأوسط / أحمد الراشدي ت: د. ناصر الدين سعيدوني .
- القبس شرح موطأ مالك / ابن العربي ت: محمد عبد الله ولد كريم .
- تاريخ وهران / الآغا بن عودة المزاري ت: د. يحيى بو عزيز .
- بحوث إسلامية في التاريخ والحضارة والآثار / د. السيد سالم عبد العزيز .
- في الأدوية المفردة / ابن البيطار ت: د. إبراهيم بن مراد .
- تقدم اللسانيات في الأقطار العربية ( ندوة ) .
- الأغذية والأدوية عند مؤلفي الغرب الإسلامي / محمد العربي الخطابي .
- مذاهب الحكام في نوازل الأحكام / القاضي عياض ت: د. محمد بن شريفة .
- الحوادث والبدع / الطرطوشي ت: د. عبد المجيد تركي .
- المقفى الكبير / المقريزي ت: د. محمد اليعلاوي .
- بحوث في تاريخ الطب والصيدلة عند العرب / د. إبراهيم بن مراد .
- العمر في المصنفات والمؤلفين التونسيين / حسن حسني عبد الوهاب ت: محمد العروسي المطوي و بشير البكوش .
- تنقيح الجامع لمفردات الأدوية والأغذية / ابن البيطار ت: محمد العربي الخطابي .
- أبحاث وآراء في تاريخ الجزائر / د. أبو القاسم سعد الله .
- رائد التجديد الإسلامي محمد بن العنابي / د. أبو القاسم سعد الله .
- الجواهر الثمينة في بيان أدلة عالم المدينة / حسن المشاط ت: د. عبد الوهاب أبو سليمان .
- الموحدون في المغرب الإسلامي / د. عز الدين عمر موسى .
- تونس الجميلة / صالح الحاجة .
- تحفة الأدب في ميزان أشعار العرب / محمد بن أبي شنب .
- النثر الأدبي الأندلسي في القرن الخامس / د. علي بن محمد .
- القيروان عاصمة الإسلام الأولى بإفريقية / د. منجي الكعبي .
- خمسة نصوص إسلامية نادرة في معجزات الرسول وفضائله / الآثاري ت: هلال ناجي .
- كتاب الردة / الواقدي ت: د. يحيى وهيب الجبوري .
- أضواء جديدة على المرابطين / د. عصمت عبد اللطيف دندش .
- دراسات في الفكر العربي الحديث / د. الحبيب الجنحاني .
- التواصل الثقافي بين الجزائر وتونس / د. محمد صالح الجابري .
- قانون التأويل / ابن العربي ت: محمد السليماني .
- الجامع في السنن والآداب والحكم والمغازي والتاريخ / ابن أبي زيد القيرواني ت: د. عبد المجيد تركي .
- الوجيز في ذكر المجاز والوجيز / الأصبهاني ت: محمد خير البقاعي .
- الفاضل في صفة الأدب الكامل / الوشاء ت: د. يحيى وهيب الجبوري .
- تفسير مبهمات القرآن / البلنسي ت: د. حنيف بن حسن القاسمي .
- المعلم بفوائد مسلم / المازري ت: محمد الشاذلي النيفر .
- الفروق الفقهية / الدمشقي ت: د. محمد أبو الأجفان و حمزة أبو فارس .
- الذخيرة / القرافي ت: د. محمد حجي و سعيد أعراب ومحمد بو خبزة .
- معجم الأدباء / ياقوت الحموي ت: د. إحسان عباس .
- الدولة الصنهاجية / الهادي روجي إدريس ت: حمادي الساحلي .
- مذكرات محمد عزت دروزة .
- مختارات مجهولة من الشعر العربي / أحمد بن عمار .
- الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية / د. أبو القاسم سعد الله .
- شرح حدود ابن عرفة الفقهية / محمد الرصاع ت: د. محمد أبو الأجفان و د. الطاهر المعموري .
- الأحكام / أبي المطرف المالقي ت: الصادق الحلوي .
- فهارس البيان والتحصيل / ابن رشد وضعها : د. عبد الفتاح الحلو .
- أحمد رضا حوحو / د. صالح الخرفي .
- كتاب الدعاء / القاضي المحاملي ت: د. سعيد بن عبد الرحمن القزقي .
- أشتات في اللغة والأدب والنقد / د. محمد اليعلاوي .
- مباحث في منهجية الفكر الإسلامي / د. عبد المجيد النجار .
- فصول في الفكر الإسلامي بالمغرب / د. عبد المجيد النجار .
- آداب النساء / عبد الملك بن حبيب ت: د. عبد المجيد تركي .
- مقاصد الشريعة الإسلامية ومكارمها / علال الفاسي .
- فصول في التاريخ والحضارة / حمادي الساحلي .
- التفاعل الثقافي بين المغرب والمشرق / د. محمد بن جابر الأنصاري .
- المجلة الزيتونية / جامعة الزيتونة .
- ابن عبد ربه الحفيد / د. محمد بن شريفة .
- الضروري في أصول الفقه / ابن رشد الحفيد ت: جمال الدين العلوي .
- المرأة في القرآن ( بالفرنسية ) / د. عصمت الدين كركر ت: د. صلاح الدين كشريد .
- المرأة في العهد النبوي / د. عصمت الدين كركر .
- مسائل السماسرة / الإبياني ت: محمد العروسي المطوي .
- فهرست الشيخ علي بن خليفة المساكني / محمد بن محفوظ .
- الصادق الزمرلي ( الأعمال الكاملة ) / حمادي الساحلي .
- تاريخ العباسيين / ابن وادران ت: د. منجي الكعبي .
- المعجم العلمي العربي المتخصص / د. إبراهيم بن مراد .
- الموسيقى العربية / د. صالح المهدي .
- التركيب الإستثنائي في القرآن الكريم / ربيعة الكعبي .
- رسالة الغريب إلى الحبيب / أحمد بو عصيدة البجائي ت: د. أبو القاسم سعد الله .
- أربعون مسألة في أصول الدين / السكوني الإشبيلي ت: يوسف احنانا .
- رحلة ابن عابد الفاسي من المغرب إلى حضرموت / الشريف يوسف بن عابد الحسني الفاسي ت: إبراهيم السامرائي وعبد الله محمد الحبشي .
- إفريقيا المسلمة / الخليل النحوي .
- شرح مرشدة محمد بن تومرت / السكوني الإشبيلي ت: يوسف احنانا .
- نظرات في التراث اللغوي / د. عبد القادر المهيري .
- مفتاح السعادة وتحقيق طريق السعادة / ابن العريف ت: د. عصمت عبد اللطيف دندش .
- حكم البسملة في الصلاة / أحمد العالم ت: د. عبد السلام الشريف .
- مسامرات الظريف بحسن التعريف / السنوسي ت: محمد الشاذلي النيفر .
- منهج البحث وتحقيق النصوص / د. يحيى وهيب الجبوري .
- تلخيص الكون والفساد / ابن رشد الحفيد ت: جمال الدين العلوي .
- نخليص الآثار العلوية / ابن رشد الحفيد ت: جمال الدين العلوي .
- هل نحن في دار هجرة ؟ / د. عامر غديرة .
- الخط والكتابة في الحضارة العربية / د. يحيى وهيب الجبوري .
- الأعلام الشرقية / زكي محمد مجاهد .
- أبو الفضل القاضي عياض السبتي / د. حسن عبد الكريم الوراكلي .
- ياقوتة الأندلس / د. حسن عبد الكريم الوراكلي .
- موطأ مالك / رواية سويد الحدثاني ت: د. عبد المجيد تركي .
- عمدة الطبيب في معرفة النبات / ابن الخير الإشبيلي ت: محمد العربي الخطابي .
- أعراف وتقاليد حكام اليمن في العصر الإسلامي / إسماعيل بن علي الأكوع .
- تحولات في تاريخ الوجود والعقل / محمد المصباحي .
- عنوان الأريب / محمد الشاذلي النيفر ت: علي النيفر .
- معجم العلماء والشعراء الصقليين / د. إحسان عباس .
- التيسير العجيب في تفسير الغريب / ابن المنير ت: سليمان ملا إبراهيم أوغلو .
- محاضرات في تحقيق النصوص / هلال ناجي .
- بحوث في النقد التراثي / هلال ناجي .
- اللآلئ / ابن الجوزي ت: هلال ناجي .
- قصيدة أبي مروان الجزيري في الآداب والسنة / عبد الملك الجزيري ت: هلال ناجي .
- صلاح الدين القائد وعصره / د. مصطفى الحياري .
- أربعة شعراء عباسيون / د. نوري القيسي وهلال ناجي .
- إيجاز البيان عن معاني القرآن / النيسابوري ت: د. حنيف بن حسن القاسمي .
- بحوث وتحقيقات / عبد العزيز الميمني ت: محمد عزير شمس ، د. شاكر الفحام ، د. محمد اليعلاوي .
- تفسير مفردات الأنطاكي / محمد محفوظ .
- الخلافة الفاطمية بالمغرب / د. فرحات الدشراوي ت: حمادي الساحلي .
- تحفة الصديق في براءة الصديق / البلنسي ت: د. حنيف بن حسن القاسمي .
- أخبار فخ وخبر يحيى بن عبد الله وأخيه إدريس / ابن سهل الرازي ت: د. ماهر زهير جرار .
- حدائق الأنوار وبدائع الأشعار / جنيد بن محمود ت: هلال ناجي .
- سقوط الدولة الأموية وقيام الدولة العباسية / عبد العزيز الثعالبي ت: حمادي الساحلي .
- كتاب في علم العروض / أبي الحسن العروضي ت: د. جعفر ماجد .
- حديث القرآن الكريم عن غزوات الرسول / د. محمد بن بكر آل عابد .
- فهرس مخطوطات خزانة ابن يوسف بمراكش / الصديق بن العربي .
- سبك المقال لفك العقال / عبد الواحد بن الطواح ت: محمد مسعود جبران .
- أمالي المرزوقي / المرزوقي ت: د. يحيى وهيب الجبوري .
- ديوان محمد بن هانئ الأندلسي / د. محمد اليعلاوي .
- جولات تاريخية / د. محمد حجي .
- تبيين المسالك لتدريب السالك إلى أقرب المسالك / عبد العزيز آل مبارك الإحسائي ش: محمد الشيباني الشنقيطي .
- الدرة الخطيرة في شعراء الجزيرة ( صقلية ) / ابن القطاع الصقلي ت: بشير البكوش .
- سيرة الأمير عبد القادر وجهاده / مصطفى التيهامي ت: د. يحيى بو عزيز .
- أعلام الفكر والثقافة في الجزائر المحروسة / د. يحيى بو عزيز .
- المنثور / ابن الجوزي ت: هلال ناجي .
- كتاب في أصول الفقه / اللامشي الحنفي ت: د. عبد المجيد تركي .
- التمهيد لقواعد التوحيد / اللامشي الحنفي ت: د. عبد المجيد تركي .
- القصيدة الفزارية في مدح الخليفة الفاطمي المنصور / الفزاري ت: مصطفى الزمرلي .
- آثار الشيخ محمد النخلي / عبد المنعم النخلي ت: حمادي الساحلي .
- أدب الخطيب / ابن العطار الدمشقي ت: محمد السليماني .
- المقدمة في الأصول / ابن القصار المالكي ت: محمد السليماني .
- أخلاق النبي في القرآن والسنة / د. أحمد بن عبد العزيز الحداد .
- عبد العزيز الثعالبي / د. صالح الخرفي .
- تاريخ العداوني / محمد بن محمد العدواني ت: د. أبو القاسم سعد الله .
- الرياض النضرة في مناقب العشرة / محب الدين الطبري ت: عيسى بن محمد بن عبد الله بن مانع .
- أجوبة التسولي عن مسائل الأمير عبد القادر في الجهاد / عبد اللطيف أحمد الشيخ .
- قراءة جديدة في تاريخ المغرب العربي / عبد الكريم غلاب .
- الجامع الكبير / الترمذي ت: د. بشار عواد معروف .
- الصحافة الهزلية في تونس / حمادي الساحلي .
- موسوعة أعلام المغرب / د. محمد حجي .
- سل النصال للنضال بالأشياخ وأهل الكمال / عبد السلام ابن سودة ت: د. محمد حجي .
- إتحاف المطالع / عبد السلام ابن سودة ت: د. محمد حجي .
- مواهب ذي الجلال في نوازل البلاد السائبة والجبال / الكيكي ت: أحمد التوفيق .
- شعراء عباسيون منسيون / د. إبراهيم النجار .
- المستشرقون والشعر الجاهلي / د. يحيى وهيب الجبوري .
- ابن البواب عبقري الخط العربي عبر العصور / هلال ناجي .
- مسائل في المعجم / د. إبراهيم بن مراد .
- ديوان ابن زمرك الأندلسي / محمد بن يوسف الصريحي ت: محمد توفيق النيفر .
- مسند الموطأ / الجوهري ت: لطفي الصغير و طه بو سريح .
- الموطأ (رواية يحيى الليثي) / مالك بن أنس ت: د. بشار عواد معروف .
- التاريخ السياسي للجزائر من البداية ولغاية1962م / د. عمار بو حوش .
- الشعر والمال / د. مبروك المناعي .
- نافذة عن الإسلام / د. أبو لبابة الطاهر حسين .
- أصول علم الحديث بين المنهج والمصطلح / د. أبو لبابة الطاهر حسين .
- كتاب الحوادث / مؤلف مجهول ت: د. بشار عواد معروف و د. عماد عبد السلام رؤوف .
- ديوان أشعار التشيع إلى القرن الثالث / د. الطيب العشاش .
- رسالة في تحريم الجبن الرومي وكتاب تحريم الغناء والسماع / الطرطوشي ت: د. عبد المجيد تركي .
- تطور تدوين القانون الدولي الإنساني / د. عمر سعد الله .
- المغرب العربي – الإنسان والمجال- / جان فرنسوا تراون ت: علي التومي .
- تحفة الإخوان في تحريم الدخان / عبد القادر الراشدي ت: د. عبد الله حمادي .
- المجالس والمسايرات / القاضي النعمان بن محمد ت: محمد اليعلاوي ، إبراهيم شبوح ، الحبيب الفقي .
- الرحلة اليمنية / عبد العزيز الثعالبي ت: حمادي الساحلي .
- معجم أمهات الأفعال / أحمد عبد الوهاب بكير .
- تاريخ اللغة والآداب العربية / شارل بلا ت: رفيق ابن وناس ، الطيب العشاش ، صالح حيزم .
- الإيمان بالله وأثره في الحياة / د. عبد المجيد النجار .
- المستقبل الثقافي للغرب الإسلامي / د. عبد المجيد النجار .
- تكملة ديوان محمد العيد آل خليفة / محمد بن سمينة .
- شرح التلقين / المازري ت: محمد المختار السلامي .
- غرائب مالك بن أنس / البزار البغدادي ت: طه بو سريح .
- مقدمة لنظرية المعجم / د. إبراهيم بن مراد .
- آثار الإمام محمد البشير الإبراهيمي / أحمد طالب الإبراهيمي .
- العوالي عن مالك بن أنس / ت: محمد الحاج الناصر .
- الخبر في الأدب العربي / د. محمد القاضي .
- موسوعة التراث الفكري العربي الإسلامي / محمد العربي الخطابي .
- متنوعات محمد حجي / مجموعة بحوث .
- أعلام النصر المبين في المفاضلة بين أهلي صفين / الكلبي ت: د. محمد أمحزون .
- نظام الحكم في الإسلام / أحمد السقا .
- السر المصون في ما أكرم به المخلصون / الطاهر الصدفي ت: حليمة فرحات .
- أهل الذمة في الحضارة الإسلامية / حسن الممي .
- الكتاب في الحضارة الإسلامية / د. يحيى وهيب الجبوري .
- علماء جربة / سليمان الجربي ت: محمد فوجة .
- تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي / د. أبو القاسم سعد الله .
- ديوان إبراهيم بن سهل الإشبيلي / د. محمد فرج دغيم .
- الموطأ (رواية القعنبي) / مالك بن أنس ت: د. عبد المجيد تركي .
- الذخائر الشرقية / كوركيس عواد ت: د. جليل العطية .
- من التراث التاريخي والجغرافي للغرب الإسلامي / د. ناصر الدين سعيدوني .
- الحدود في الأصول / ابن فورك ت: د. محمد السليماني .
- الشهود الحضاري للأمة الإسلامية / د. عبد المجيد النجار .
- شرح تلخيص أعمال الحساب / القلصادي ت: د. فارس بن طالب .
- مرشدة الطالب إلى أسنى المطالب في علم الحساب / ابن الهاثم المقدسي ت: د. فارس بن طالب .
- أزمة المصطلح العربي في القرن التاسع عشر / محمد سواعي .
- محاضرات في التفكير الإسلامي والفلسفة / عبد العزيز الثعالبي ت: حمادي الساحلي .
- شرح الشيخ بيرم الثاني على نظمه في المفتين الحنفية بتونس / بيرم الثاني ت: محمد الزاهي .
- إتحاف الأخلاء بإجازات المشايخ الأجلاء / العياشي ت: محمد الزاهي .
- إرشاد الطالبين إلى شيوخ ابن ظهيرة جمال الدين / الأفقهسي ت: محمد الزاهي .
- أعلام مالقة / ابن عسكر وابن خميس ت: د. عبد الله المرابط الترغي .
- تحفة الأشراف بمعرفة الأطراف / المزي ت: د. بشار عواد معروف .
- القسم في اللغة وفي القرآن / محمد المختار السلامي .
- الطب العربي التونسي في عشرة قرون / د. أحمد بن ميلاد .
- منتزع الأخبار في أخبار الدعاة الأخيار / قطب الدين سليمان جي ت: سامر فاروق طرابلسي .
- قبس من عطاء المخطوط المغربي / محمد المنوني .
- القراءات القرآنية / عبد الحليم بن محمد الهادي قابة .
- السلطان الخطاب / إسماعيل قربان .
- النوادر والزيادات / ابن أبي زيد القيرواني ت: د. عبد الفتاح الحلو ، د. عبد الله المرابط الترغي ، د. محمد حجي ، محمد عبد العزيز الدباغ ، محمد الأمين بو خبزة ، أحمد الخطابي .
- شمائل النبي / الترمذي ت: د. ماهر بن ياسين الفحل .
- الفتاوى والتاريخ / محمد المختار ولد السعد .
- التاريخ السياسي (موسوعة حياة موريتانيا) / المختار بن حامد .
- من ثقب الإبرة / د. محمد صالح الجابري .
- حق المعرفة وحق الأمل / محمد الميلي .
- المؤرخون الإباضيون في إفريقيا الشمالية / تاديوس ليفيتسكي ت: ماهر جرار و ريما جرار .
- الجزائر منطلقات وآفاق / د. ناصر الدين سعيدوني .
- ورقات جزائرية / د. ناصر الدين سعيدوني .
- منوعات أدبية أو الأخذ من كل شيء بطرف / عبد الوهاب بكير .
- كتاب المنتخل / الميكالي ت: د. يحيى وهيب الجبوري .
- أعيان من المشارقة والمغاربة / د. أبو القاسم سعد الله .
- معجم أعلام الإباضية / محمد بن موسى باباعمي ، د. إبراهيم بن بكير ، د. مصطفى باجو ، مصطفى شريفي .
- رسالة الشرك ومظاهره / مبارك بن محمد الميلي .
- من الصمت إلى الصوت / محمد شاهين .
- بحوث ودراسات في الأدب والتاريخ / د. إحسان عباس .
- الشعر التونسي المعاصر / د. محمد صالح الجابري .
- أصول الشاشي / ت: محمد أكرم الندوي .
- مفهوم الزمن في القرآن الكريم / محمد موسى باباعمي .
- دراسات وشهادات / د. ناصر الدين سعيدوني .
- الذخيرة في محاسن أهل الجزيرة / ابن بسام الشنتريني ت: د. إحسان عباس .
- الافتخار / السجستاني ت: إسماعيل قربان .
- التفسير الحديث / محمد عزة دروزة .
- مقدمة مجلة الشهاب / عبد الرحمن شيبان .
- مجلة الشهاب / عبد الحميد بن باديس .
- الحياة الريفية بإقليم مدينة الجزائر / د. ناصر الدين سعيدوني .
- دراسات تاريخية في الملكية والوقوف والجباية / د. ناصر الدين سعيدوني .
- دراسة في الرحالة ابن جبير الأندلسي البلنسي وآثاره الشعرية والنثرية / د. إحسان عباس .
- نماذج من التراث العلمي العربي / د. محمد سويسي .
- تاريخ مدينة السلام (بغداد) / الخطيب البغدادي ت: د. بشار عواد معروف .
- اللغة العربية في مواكبة التفكير العلمي / د. محمد سويسي .
- أشتات أخرى / د. محمد اليعلاوي .
- الشيخ مبارك الميلي / محمد الميلي .
- رحلات جزائرية / د. محمد صالح الجابري .
- درسات عن الإباضية / د. عمرو خليفة النامي ت: ميخائيل خوري .
- في طريق الجمهورية / الرشيد إدريس . 
- بحوث وتنبيهات / المعصومي ت: د. محمد أجمل الإصلاحي .
- إيضاح المحصول من برهان الأصول / المازري ت: د. عمار الطالبي .
- الطب في ضوء الإيمان / محمد المختار السلامي .
- في اللغة والأدب / د. محمود الطناحي .
- الوجيز / الأهواري ت: د. دريد حسن أحمد .
- المشيخة البغدادية / البرزالي ت: كامران سعد الله الدهلوي .
- بهجة النفوس والأسرار / المرجاني ت: د. محمد عبد الوهاب فضل .
- عقد الجواهر الثمينة في مذهب عالم المدينة / ابن شاس ت: د. حميد محمد لحمر .
- فتاوى البرزلي / البرزلي ت: د. محمد الحبيب الهيلة .
- مفردات القرآن / عبد الحميد الفراهي ت: د. محمد أجمل الإصلاحي .
- الجزء الخامس من مسند حديث مالك بن أنس / عبد العزيز الدهلوي ت: ميكلوش موراني .
- بستان المحدثين / عبد العزيز الدهلوي ت: د. محمد أكرم الندوي .
- درر العقود الفريدة / المقريزي ت: د. محمود الجليلي .
- كتاب المحاربة من الموطأ / ابن وهب القرشي ت: ميكلوش موراني .
- اختلاف أقوال مالك وأصحابه / ابن عبد البر ت: د. حميد محمد لحمر ، ميكلوش موراني .
- محن الشعراء والأدباء وما أصابهم من السجن والتعذيب والقتل والبلاء / د. يحيى وهيب الجبوري .
- دراسات أندلسية / د. ناصر الدين سعيدوني .
- بحوث في التاريخ العربي الإسلامي / د. أبو القاسم سعد الله .
- الجمع بين الصحيحين / الإشبيلي ت: د. طه بو سريح ، د. بشار عواد معروف .
- تاريخ الإسلام / الذهبي ت: د. بشار عواد معروف .
- النشاط الاقتصادي في المغرب الإسلامي / د. عز الدين عمر موسى .
- وقفات منهجية مع المفاهيم والمنظور والأساليب / د. عز الدين عمر موسى .
- دراسات إسلامية - غرب إفريقية - / د. عز الدين عمر موسى .
- قصة المواجهة بين المغرب والغرب / عبد الكريم غلاب .
- اللغة العربية على مدارج القرن الواحد والعشرين / د. عبد الكريم خليفة .
- الإنجاد / ابن المناصف ت: د. قاسم عزيز الوزاني .
- فتاوى ابن أبي زيد القيرواني / د. حميد محمد لحمر .
- قضايا الماء عند العرب قديمًا / د. عبد الحميد سلامة .
- قضية اللفظ والمعنى ونظرية الشعر عند العرب / د. أحمد الودرني .
- الأمثال الشعبية التونسية والحياة الاجتماعية / محمد العروسي المطوي .
- الشعر والسحر / د. مبروك المناعي .
- الموطأ – كتاب القضاء في البيوع - / ابن وهب القرشي ت: ميكلوش موراني .
- في تحقيق النص / د. بشار عواد معروف .
- أخبار الصوفية والزهاد من تاريخ بغداد / بسلم صبري عزت .
- تدوين الحديث / مناظر الكيلاني ت: د. عبد الرزاق إسكندر .
- معجم الشيوخ / السبكي ت: د. بشار عواد معروف ، د. رائد العنبكي ، د.مصطفى الأعظمي .
- عبد الغني النابلسي – حياته وشعره - / د. أحمد مطلوب .
- دراسات في التاريخ العربي الإسلامي الوسيط / د. راضي دغفوس .
- تراجم وقضايا معاصرة / حمادي الساحلي .
- دراسات في الفلسفة وفي الفكر الإسلامي / د. عمار الطالبي .
- قراءة جديدة في تاريخ المغرب العربي / عبد الكريم غلاب .
- المتنبي والتجربة الجمالية عند العرب / د. حسين الواد .
- محاضرات في الحديث التحليلي / د. أبو لبابة الطاهر حسين .
- العقد اللجيني في أسانيد المحدث الشريف سلمان الحسيني / د. محمد أكرم الندوي .
- شرح الشيخ أبي بكر الأبهري لكتاب الجامع / ابن عبد الحكم ت: د. حميد محمد لحمر .
- شيء من الأدب واللغة / د. حسين الواد .
- اللغة والشعر في ديوان أبي تمام / د. حسين الواد .
- تدور على غير أسمائها / د. حسين الواد .
- المجموع اللفيف / الحسيني الأفطس ت: د. يحيى وهيب الجبوري .
- مسار قلم / د. أبو القاسم سعد الله .
- حوارات / د. أبو القاسم سعد الله .
- بحوث ومقالات في اللغة والأدب وتقويم النصوص / د. محمد أجمل الإصلاحي .
- الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي / د. محمد بن صالح ناصر .
- المكاييل والاوزان والنقود العربية / د. محمود الجليلي .
- البصائر .
- مجالس العلماء والأدباء والخلفاء مرآة الحضارة العربية الإسلامية / د. يحيى وهيب الجبوري .
- سر الليال في القلب والإبدال / د. محمد الهادي بن الطاهر المطوي .
- معجم أعلام الإباضية / د. محمد صالح ناصر ، د. سلطان بن مبارك الشيباني .
- الجامع في العسل / الفيروزآبادي ت: عصام الشنيطي ، أحمد سليم غانم .
- قانون أسواق مدينة الجزائر / د. ناصر الدين سعيدوني .
- فهرسة مخطوطات المكتبة القاسمية / محمد فؤاد القاسمي الحسني .
- مقاصد الشريعة بأبعاد جديدة / د. عبد المجيد النجار .
- أدعية الأيام السبعة / إسماعيل قربان .
- أوضح المسالك إلى معرفة البلدان والممالك / ابن سباهي زاده ت: المهدي عيد الرواضية .
- نظريات الإدارة الحديثة في القرن الواحد والعشرين / د. عمار بو حوش .
- الإمام الحافظ شرف الدين الحسيني بن عبد الله الطيبي / د. فاتن حسن عبد الرحمن حلواني .
- بيت الحكمة ودور العلم في الحضارة الإسلامية / د. يحيى وهيب الجبوري .
- الملتقى الدولي للإمام محمد البشير الإبراهيمي ( بمناسبة الذكرى الأربعين لوفاته ) .
- مجادلة الآخر / د. أبو القاسم سعد الله .
- ذيل تاريخ مدينة السلام / ابن الدبيثي ت: د. بشار عواد معروف .
- المؤتلف والمختلف في أسماء نقلة الحديث / الأزدي ت: قيس التميمي ، مثنى الشمري .
- الصحف العربية الجزائرية / د. محمد ناصر .
- القمر ( أساطير وطقوس ) / د. محمد خير البقاعي .
- خلاصة تاريخ الجزائر / د. أبو القاسم سعد الله .
- أبحاث ودراسات في السياسة والإدارة / د. عمار بو حوش .
- المسالك في شرح موطأ مالك / ابن العربي ت: محمد السليماني ، عائشة السليماني .
- صيانة صحيح مسلم من الإخلال والغلط / الشهرزوري ت: د. أحمد حاج محمد عثمان .
- صلة التكملة لوفيات النقلة / الحسيني ت: د. بشار عواد معروف .
- أوراق في التاريخ والحضارة / د. عبد العزيز الدوري

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

جهد مشكور جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو أيوب محمد

سمعنا أن دار الغرب طبعت التمهيد و ستطبع الاستذكار. فهل هذا صحيح

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## منعييم

مَن مِن أهل الخير يفيدنا بكتاب الفروق الفقهية للدمشقي؟؟!!

----------

